# Kitten eating litter box carbon filter



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

I just got a new litter box which is covered and spacious and very nice in every way  It has a carbon air filter inserted in the roof and as soon as I put out the new box, my 5 month old kitten started licking, chewing and trying to take a bite out of the filter. Of course, since I'm not certain whether this could harm him, I took the filter away so now there is just a hole in the box where the filter should go.

My questions are:
- is he just playing or does the filter contain some substance that he lacks in his system?
- how important are these carbon filters in the covered litter boxes anyway - could I just leave the filter hole for ventilation?


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

he's playing like a typical kitty. be careful cause some little kitties like to eat kitty litter too. dont let him eat that filter. 

i really dont use those filters. most i have seen on kitty litters look cheap and i think it doesnt really do anything to be honest....also filter refills are hard to find too. i leave the the filter hole open for ventilation.


----------



## Earthsiege (Jun 12, 2010)

Most of the time I find that they are pointless. Save them for a fish tank, if you have one.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My cats tried to eat those filters, too. I threw them away.

Unless you have an air vacuum and ventilation system to pull stinky litterbox air through the filter ... it isn't going to do a bit of good if the stink can just 'drift' around and go any old place.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the answers! I currently keep the whole front open (this litter box has a front which can be lifted for easy cleaning access). Also, I never let the litter get all that smelly so that's not really a problem. The filter is going away though!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Friends of mine had a cat which licked their furniture. We never figured out why. They were just careful not to use cleaning products on it that could harm his system. 

The charcoal filters are useless. I would just throw them out. They are suppose to be for oder control. The only real thing that helps oder control is to scoop the box right after they have used it!


----------

